# Duck hunting without a boat



## takamineman (Sep 21, 2011)

Do yall think it's even worth the trouble to try find good hunting spots if I don't have a boat?  I used to have one but it was really just wore out.  I haven't been duck hunting in several years, and really wanna go again, but don't have a boat.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Sep 21, 2011)

defnitiely worth it. you would be suprised how many places you can get to via the shore line and a good pair of waders. I have been hunting out of a $250 12' jon boat. Cheap, does not leak, and gets me and my gear and pup to the spot. Maybe that is an idea to explore...cheap jon boat off craigslist.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Why not? It can be a lot of fun knowing that you did it that way.


----------



## GADAWGS (Sep 21, 2011)

Did not hunt out of a boat once last season, had one of my best seasons to date


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 21, 2011)

yep i hunt without a boat 90% of the time even though i have one.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 21, 2011)

Absolutely you can kill ducks walking in. If you put in enough time looking at maps and finding spots, then actually scouting these areas you will most likely kill something.


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 21, 2011)

i hunt all over the US  and hardly ever use a boat. just got strap up the boots and get to walking!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 21, 2011)

I hunted that way for years. It works.


----------



## CAL (Sep 21, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I hunted that way for years. It works.



Yes Sir it does work and is fun tonly way I ever hunted ducks.Never hunted from a boat in my whole life.Bet I killed my fair share too.Back in the 60's I saw a man kill 36 ducks in three shots.They were teal,woodies,and green heads.He wasn't in a boat either.


----------



## wingding (Sep 21, 2011)

Most of the swamps I hunt you cant get a boat to anyway.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 21, 2011)

CAL said:


> Yes Sir it does work and is fun tonly way I ever hunted ducks.Never hunted from a boat in my whole life.Bet I killed my fair share too.Back in the 60's I saw a man kill 36 ducks in three shots.They were teal,woodies,and green heads.He wasn't in a boat either.



36 in 3 shots? Come on now....


----------



## jabb06 (Sep 21, 2011)

wow


----------



## Jabberwock (Sep 21, 2011)

I'd rather hunt out of waders if I can!! Easy to stay hid! Definitely worth the scouting!


----------



## castandblast (Sep 21, 2011)

just make sure its legal. There are some places, especially north ga that you have to hunt from a boat because when you step out of it you are tresspassing.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 21, 2011)

Only time I ever hunted from a boat was on an Island in Louisiana, and the boat only took me to the blind that was already there!!

Did a good bit of hunting when I was younger on a place where I never even got my feet wet!!...........Plucked a good many of ducks from that spot!!

There is probably a subdivision there now


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 21, 2011)

i was born and raised hunting puddles along the bay up home... nothing ... duck call, goose call, occasionally a deke or two... just  walking up over the sand dunes and hiding in the marsh grass near a pond. we couldn't afford a boat...

we used to get ducks on a pretty regular basis... jumping and  pass shooting were the most common way. i was never too good with a call.

if you are lucky enough to find a good place, with birds  passing by and occasionally landing... it is definitely worth it!!! just have fun.

oh yeah... we didnt have snakes or gators in our swamps... it was two less things to worry about!


----------



## LipRip'r (Sep 22, 2011)

CAL said:


> Yes Sir it does work and is fun tonly way I ever hunted ducks.Never hunted from a boat in my whole life.Bet I killed my fair share too.Back in the 60's I saw a man kill 36 ducks in three shots.They were teal,woodies,and green heads.He wasn't in a boat either.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 22, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> 36 in 3 shots? Come on now....





LipRip'r said:


>



Better pull up your waders in here. 

I'm sure somewhere it's not uncommon for woodies, teal and mallards to all fly together


----------



## castandblast (Sep 22, 2011)

thirty six??? say huh?


----------



## tony2001577 (Sep 22, 2011)

I have never duck hunted out of a boat ........but then again i didnt kill 36 ducks all season long last year .......


----------



## scoggins (Sep 22, 2011)

it is like everything else

you get out of it what you put into it


I have hunted the past 15 years with out a boat and all i had before that was a 12' aluminum john boat 


however I highly recomend that you get a good dog and good pair of waders.


----------



## CAL (Sep 22, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> 36 in 3 shots? Come on now....



I knew that post would raise some eyebrows but it did happen.The ducks were in a pond in the edge of a field and the man crawled down the ditch that fed the little pond.He shot the tightest group of birds and they flew up.He stood up and the birds banked,he shot the bottom out from under them.The  birds banked again from the two shots and he shot the group again,knocking the bottom out from under them.He waded the pond and picked up 36 total birds.It is not hearsay,I saw it happen.This was in the late 60's.

I worked within sight of the back water of Lake Eufaula and the ducks would come into the fields next to the river by the thousands.Every kind of duck imaginable too.The sky late in the afternoon would literally be black with ducks.The refuge on the Georgia side wouldn't hold the ducks there were so many.I watched the refuge being built and the Co.I worked for would plant the corn and milo in the refuge.I had a key to the refuge and put out the fert.for the crops.In the fall when the crops were gathered,they pumped the fields with water to attract the birds.They had them too and still do.It was really a sight to behold all of the ducks and geese that were there.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 24, 2011)

CAL said:


> I knew that post would raise some eyebrows but it did happen.The ducks were in a pond in the edge of a field and the man crawled down the ditch that fed the little pond.He shot the tightest group of birds and they flew up.He stood up and the birds banked,he shot the bottom out from under them.The  birds banked again from the two shots and he shot the group again,knocking the bottom out from under them.He waded the pond and picked up 36 total birds.It is not hearsay,I saw it happen.This was in the late 60's.
> 
> I worked within sight of the back water of Lake Eufaula and the ducks would come into the fields next to the river by the thousands.Every kind of duck imaginable too.The sky late in the afternoon would literally be black with ducks.The refuge on the Georgia side wouldn't hold the ducks there were so many.I watched the refuge being built and the Co.I worked for would plant the corn and milo in the refuge.I had a key to the refuge and put out the fert.for the crops.In the fall when the crops were gathered,they pumped the fields with water to attract the birds.They had them too and still do.It was really a sight to behold all of the ducks and geese that were there.



There was a article in field & stream back in the 70's (I think) where a guy killed 14 in one shot with a 410. 

I remember those refuge days back then in N. Al. and you could literally throw a rock amongst them and kill one. Blackbirds were the same way, I actually killed a few throwing rocks in the flocks.

And to the OP. Yes, you can kill plenty of ducks without a boat. Find the right slough or field where they are going to and you can have a hey day. Just try to shoot them where you don't have to swim out and get them.


----------

